# Uber shorting the fare on long distance pickups



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Although uber customer support claims this is correct it seems they shorted me abou t 2 1/2 minutes and a couple miles in the long pickup fee. As you can see from their own answer it took a little over 15 minutes for the long pickup. They only paid out 2.62 minutes. I arrived exactly in the estimated 15 minutes as well. I don't usually accept these long pings but this was actually on my way home from work so the pickup was towards my house.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I've been getting screwed, too. I got $0.12 for a 12 minute drive to pickup. Wow!


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

I noticed on the 1st long pickup I did so I set my timer this time and realized how much they shorted me. That's why I asked support for exavt times on ping acceptance and arrival. Even though their own message shows they are cheating time they claim it is correct.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

"Thank you for being understanding" lmao ... a classic response by Uber. Uber sucks. Look for a new gig.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

They have the worst customer service. The fact they blatantly steal and send lies in response is the last straw for me. I just wish there was more I could do. Really annoys me they can just steal at will and there is nothing we can do.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Anthony 11 said:


> I don't usually accept these long pings but this was actually on my way home from work so the pickup was towards my house.


If you're using DF when you accepted the ping, long distant pickup fees will not apply.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

I wasn't. You can see from the pictures they paid a pickup fee. They just shorted the miles and time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Anthony 11 said:


> I wasn't. You can see from the pictures they paid a pickup fee. They just shorted the miles and time.


Oh, well in that case, welcome to Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Anthony 11 said:


> Although uber customer support claims this is correct it seems they shorted me abou t 2 1/2 minutes and a couple miles in the long pickup fee. As you can see from their own answer it took a little over 15 minutes for the long pickup. They only paid out 2.62 minutes. I arrived exactly in the estimated 15 minutes as well. I don't usually accept these long pings but this was actually on my way home from work so the pickup was towards my house.


If the long pickup fee is too low, you're driving too fast.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Anthony 11 said:


> They have the worst customer service. The fact they blatantly steal and send lies in response is the last straw for me. I just wish there was more I could do. Really annoys me they can just steal at will and there is nothing we can do.


There is something you can do. Log on, accept rides, don't drive nowhere; you might get a call from passenger and if you do, ignore, and then cancel ride. Many past drivers are supposedly doing it. This hurts Uber's reliability. Might not make an impact at all, but hey they screw you. You screw them back.

Btw I'm at 80% cancellation rate and have yet to be threatened to be deactivated.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Lol that's funny. I have already quit using them as a customer a month or so back. I want to make a few hundred more vacation spending money then I'll probably just delete the app. No more long pickups unless it's a high surge though.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

$0.64 a mile? Jesus Christ


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

the surge within me said:


> $0.64 a mile? Jesus Christ


Still 10c higher than Orlando...

The grass is so fricken brown over on this side of the fence that min wage jobs are better than uber...


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

The other day I realized "Oh great. I'll get a nice long distance pickup fee added on top of this trip."
Two block ride.
The minimum fee supplement was gone and the long distance pickup fee was put in its place.
$3
Doh!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you're using DF when you accepted the ping, long distant pickup fees will not apply.


I accepted a ping in DF and received the long distant pickup fee. Oddly the rider cancelled as I pulled up. Cancel fee was over $10 due to the inclusion of the distance fee. It was awesome cuz it was on my home. Of course I'd rather have had the long fare home but the 10 bucks was a sweet consolation!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I was screwed over by uber on the long distance fee, as well. This is looking like a great class action lawsuit, continuing to occur and screwing the drivers. In my case I picked up a flat $10 surge that went away so they sent me far 15 minutes and 11 miles I took it. Ride for passenger was 7.94 miles. I received $17.42 which included a long distance pickup fee of $0.34. The mileage they used was 0.32 miles and 1.17 minutes. Uber charged the passenger $17.50 and Uber received $0.08 on this fare. I want to see them pay and lose money on this fare. Check your fare details. I sent 4 messages, first 2 responses were you were correctly paid a long distance fee. Later messages were not responded to, now on hold with support phone number in the Phillipines I believe. If this is systematic it is a big lawsuit. Rate is supposed to be base rate for pickup and time to reach passenger. In Charlotte, that is $0.60 per mile and $0.11 per minute. I know, shitty. At least gas can be found for $2.45 per gallon at Shell.

Class action attorney has been called, while I am on hold. I will update if he thinks there is any meat on this bone. In the meantime, between smoking cigarettes and waiting for planes to land, here is something to check on your fare details.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

My experience has been that you only get paid for the time and distance above the long distance threshold, NOT the total time and distance to the pickup. That's why these numbers are so low, and that's why if you get to the pickup early, you won't get anything.


----------



## Bigteddybearwny (Jun 28, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> My experience has been that you only get paid for the time and distance above the long distance threshold, NOT the total time and distance to the pickup. That's why these numbers are so low, and that's why if you get to the pickup early, you won't get anything.


I agree. You only after that threshold


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

It's not just your experience. That's how they actually explain it. If your threshold in your area is 10 minutes, and you drive for 12, then you get a long distance pickup fee on 2 minutes of the drive. It's pennies for most of the long distance pickups I've had, and if you have a minimum fare ride it will be replaced by the minimum fee anyway. It's a scam, but it's probably not shorting people from what they say, since they do say all this explicitly when they explain it.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> My experience has been that you only get paid for the time and distance above the long distance threshold, NOT the total time and distance to the pickup. That's why these numbers are so low, and that's why if you get to the pickup early, you won't get anything.


Bingo!! The threshold in my market is 9 minutes, therefore a long pick up fee is miles & time at regular rates *after* 9 mins of travel toward the pickup location, and the meter runs until arrival at the pick up location. So if it's an 11 minute total pick up, the extra pay is only for two minutes plus whatever miles you did in those two minutes.

This feature really only pays well if it's a pick up with a longer time in no traffic.

Another feature that no one understands. SMH.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

So drive to pick up extremely sloW


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

The amount you get for a long pickup makes that counterproductive. You'll get paid a little more peanuts for getting there slowly. Much better to get there and do the ride. The sooner you get to the ride, the sooner you begin making money that is more reasonable than the pickup fee. The time to drive slowly is when you have a rider in your vehicle.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, DONT FALL FOR THE LONG PICK UP SCAM! The odds are consistently against the trip ever making sense to take. Why would anyone drive 12-15 minutes or longer to pick up a pax when it's a crapshoot whether or not the destination will be any longer than 2-3 miles? The only time I would even consider it is if the pick up is outside of town and it's a forgone conclusion it will at least be a decent trip. Otherwise, hell no!


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

daave1 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, DONT FALL FOR THE LONG PICK UP SCAM! The odds are consistently against the trip ever making sense to take. Why would anyone drive 12-15 minutes or longer to pick up a pax when it's a crapshoot whether or not the destination will be any longer than 2-3 miles? The only time I would even consider it is if the pick up is outside of town and it's a forgone conclusion it will at least be a decent trip. Otherwise, hell no!


Certainly you're entitled to your opinion, but I personally have done well with long pickup fees. You have to understand how they work, you have to understand the area you're working at the time of day that you're working it, and you have to make it work for you. Not giving up any of my secrets, but long pickup fees can definitely be a way to earn a few extra dollars here and there if you work them right.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

CTK said:


> Certainly you're entitled to your opinion, but I personally have done well with long pickup fees. You have to understand how they work, you have to understand the area you're working at the time of day that you're working it, and you have to make it work for you. Not giving up any of my secrets, but long pickup fees can definitely be a way to earn a few extra dollars here and there if you work them right.


To each their own, my friend...


----------

